# Cross Breeding Shrimp?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of a list of shrimps that will cross-breed? I am getting some cherry shrimps to breed and wondered what other species I could keep with them that would not interfere. Thanks in advance...


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Check out http://www.freshwaterinverts.com/ They have a list of many different shrimp species, and state which are know to cross breed and form hybrids. Generally speaking it isnt a good idea to mix shrimp of the same genus.... I guess one expection would be color var. like for instance cherry shrimp.... red and wild form i think are the same species just a different color morph.... though if you were to do this i would imange you would just come out with very low grade shrimp.

another thing to seriously consider is the responsiblity involved if you do decided to house shrimp that could form hybrids.... That isnt something that we would want released into the hobby, espically not known.... I feel it would be best to keep strains pure and avoid any hybrid type shrimp....


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Any shrimp that is not a Neocaridina species will be ok with your cherries.


----------

